# WHISKER BISQUIT



## AlpineArcher24

Does your whisker bisquit screw with your shot at all. I just put one on my bow and was wondering if it would screw with my aiming.


----------



## carp_killer

i use a whisker biscit and love mine doesnt seem to interfere at all and once the arrows in the rest it cant fall off.


----------



## weasle414

I don't see why it'd be any different than shooting any other rest.


----------



## sdrookie

My partner uses one. Its the one mod I'd like to do to my rig.

Hes a killer with his bow.


----------



## Drake Jake

i just bought one and had the guy at the sport shop install it. it should work well but thursday cant come soon enough...


----------



## carp_killer

this is going to be the longest week ever!!!!


----------



## weasle414

Drake Jake said:


> i just bought one and had the guy at the sport shop install it. it should work well but thursday cant come soon enough...


Ha, at least you only have to wait until Thursday. I'm going to be putting on a couple concerts in Ney York all this week. I'm leaving WEDNESDAY! So I won't be able to shoot until next Monday or Tuesday. Day before bowfishing opener and I'm going out of state... :eyeroll: Awe well, I guess I'll live.

Good luck with your whisker bisquit and stick 'em hard! I expect to see plenty of pics on here when I get back! :beer:


----------



## carp_killer

like i told ya before alex im gunna shoot 1 extra fish just for you


----------



## Drake Jake

damn weasle. i can feel your pain from here. :-? im taking off school this thursday and friday and gonna try to pile em up. might be hard though to try and find rivers that the suckers are running in. not all of my spots have suckers in them yet.


----------



## weasle414

Yeah thanks Jake :splat: You better get a pic of your biggest of opener week and call it my fish! :lol:


----------



## Drake Jake

I'll give you credit for second biggest. lol! :lol:


----------



## carp_killer

it will have to be a big one since you wouldnt be able to hit the little ones :splat:


----------



## weasle414

trapper_2 said:


> it will have to be a big one since you wouldnt be able to hit the little ones :splat:


Ya know my average last year was only like 2-4 lbers! LITTLE buggers from shooting from shore! I just went scouting today and saw some HUGE fish, though! Won't tell where, but I saw a few 20 lbers, a couple 25 lbers and a buff that had to be 35+!

It's gonna be a good year!


----------



## carp_killer

and just think you gotta wait a extra week to shoot um :laugh:


----------



## goosehunter20

I went to the archery shop here in town today during lunch to buy a new arrow because i lodged on under a rock or somthin but anyway...i was lookin around in the shop and remebered i needed to get a replacement whisker for my rest. I was talking to the guys who owns the shop and he says that there are 2 kinds of them one for regular arrows and one for bowfishing arrows. I was just wondering if you guys use 2 different ones for regular arrows and bowfishing arrows or if you just use the same one for both.


----------



## carp_killer

hunting one then i put superglue on the bottom whiskers


----------



## AlpineArcher24

The one i bought is for fishing arrows


----------



## goosehunter20

Is that the one thats a full circle? And do you use it for hunting to?


----------



## carp_killer

yes and yes the only difference in the fishing one is that the bristles are stiffer than the hunting one since fishing arrows are heavier


----------



## bowcarp

get the fishing bisquit my son has used one for the last 2 years switched the back and forth between the 2 bisquits depending on if we we're fishing or hunting got him a new bow put the bisquit on the new one and a epoxy rest on his old bow for fishing if you have the fishing bisquit cut a notch in it makes loading and unloading the arrow way eaisier


----------

